# Clear Gas Filter ?



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Am looking for a clear "*Gravity Feed*" gas filter for my 20HP Briggs riding mower. 
All the local auto parts has are red ones, & the mesh inside is big as screen windows on the house...

TIA, Bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I use these and have excellent luck with them

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-10352.html

Or if you prefer the disc type there is this one

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-10347.html

You might try a local small engine dealer for these items.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank You,
now that I have put an in-line gas shut off on, the disc type would be just right..(space wise)... :thumbsup:
Even tho my first choice would be the first one !! 

Bill


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

*30yearTech-*

Think I'm gonna add the bigger fuel filter, like you first suggested.. 

Found some very reasonably priced, $4.69 delivered. Appears to be exactly the same filter as your link..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...20529704440&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a pretty good deal, and I think those are pretty good filters. I use quite a few of them when I service units.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

I appreciate your input.. :thumbsup:

Looks like they will filter better than the screen / disc type, also ..


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Gas Filter getting soft ? (Help)*



30yearTech said:


> That's a pretty good deal, and I think those are pretty good filters. I use quite a few of them when I service units.


I just noticed my inline clear gas filter listed above is getting soft, & the hoses are pulling the filter "in & outlet" on an angle. The ends are pliable, wasn't like this IIRC when I initially installed it. 

This is a concern, anyone else experiencing this ? 

"The clear high impact nylon housing are gas, diesel, and alcohol resistant". 

I'm concerned it may let go & cause a fire mowing, since my fuel shutoff is after the filter....

Any input is greatly appreciated..


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone ??? Lil help ..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never run across this with any of the filters I have used, but I know they list the ones I have for use with fuel that does not exceed 10% ethanol. I would replace the filter with a new one and not take any chances.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> I have never run across this with any of the filters I have used, but I know they list the ones I have for use with fuel that does not exceed 10% ethanol. I would replace the filter with a new one and not take any chances.


Yes, I think replacement is the safe thing. The one I got off ebay has been good, just tonite noticed it started getting soft tho.. Glad I caught it while changing the oil & service. 

Maybe the cheap price was not such a deal after all.. And I only use 100% gas, still available at one station.. 

Thank You for replying to this matter..


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

The filter I removed has gotten hard again, but has an orange tint to it. 

Only thing I did differently for winter storage was to use Seafoam* Which I have never had a problem with in my motorcycle. 

Maybe I did get a batch of more than 10% ethanol ?? 

IDK ? But filter has been replaced, & will keep an eye on it.


----------

